

Ask HN: Coolest Gists that you have, or have found? - ericb

I feel like Gists are not very discoverable, by virtue of the current github UI.<p>Personally, I'm interested in handy gists for ruby, rails and mysql, and javascript, but anything that made you say "neat" would be worth posting. Anyone have fun gists?
======
DiabloD3
<https://gist.github.com/911459>

"A simple Greasemonkey script for a dual pane Hacker News interface"

------
pdelgallego
I built GistCube [1], a as a weekend project to learn Sinatra/Mongodb, but I
never announced it.

Gistcube is a tool to discover, share and organized interesting gists. It also
provide Rss for any selected tag, but I am so far the only user.

If people find it interesting.

[1] <http://gistcube.com>

